# Save A Post



## Smiley79 (Oct 25, 2016)

Is there anyway that a feature could be created that would allow a member to save a post. I know we have the ability to subscribe to a thread but sometimes you want to save a specific post that may contain products suggestions, techniques, info etc. Maybe by being able to check a box or something, it would make it easy to save our favorite posts.


----------

